# I'm starting to get scared



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've had Milo for just over a week now and he's always been very mellow. He's not one to jump around or get crazy, other than his occasional RLH that lasts for a couple of minutes at most. He's been eating well, though shows less interest in food over the last day or two.

It's true he's had a lot going on. He apparently had an umbilical hernia repair surgery before he came to me (within days based upon the stitches), he flew half way across the country, he was taken to the vet 24 hours later (given a clean bill of health but a very perfunctory exam), went back and forth to the office with me where he's mostly slept by my side. He was then taken for a grooming on Tuesday and through it all he's quiet, mellow and sleeps an awful lot. One of the girls in my office asked if there was anything wrong with his heart since he's so laid back and quiet. She said it wasn't normal. Now I'm getting frightened. I adore him and I love his personality, but if it's because he has something wrong with him, I'd rather have a rambunctious (sp) little monster on my hands. Like any new mother I'm worried about my baby. Somebody please tell me this is all normal.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It's so hard to say. My Scudder is a mellow, gentle, laid back kind of guy, but he is playful. he runs after balls, harasses my other dogs and runs like hell. He does chill a lot of the time, in fact all my guys like to lie around. Have you called Linda? If you are concerned and he has stopped eating, maybe get a full blood panel done on him. His not eating could just be the picky eater in him. Bella will eat one food for a few days and then she will go on a hunger strike and hold out for something better! She is a princess and I fall for it every time. i hope little Milo is ok. Normally, puppy are pretty playful and exploring everything, but like I said maybe he could be an exception?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Keep a close eye but you need to know that puppies sleep alot...

Ollie and Austin sleep most of the day when I work at home...just at my feet. and Ollie was very mellow as a puppy - when we went to look at the pups...all were running around like crazy and there was Ollie...he just looked at us when we got there and when we sat on the blanket to play he just curled up in a ball on my DH's lap!

As a matter of fact - my puppy nanny comes in 2x on Monday (which I am changing soon as they are older) and the 2nd time Ollie runs out to greet her (they absolutely love her)then hides in the back of the crate when he realizes she is there for a 2nd walk!!! It is just too funny! So obviously once a day is enough!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Geri, some of these guys are mellow and even independent. Jassy was not a crazy puppy--- but he did have moments of playfullness - but when he was done he liked to go to his corner (in another room) and sleep. I would keep an eye especially on the eating and drinking and see what happens--- but of course if you feel something is not right take him back to the vet. My guess is he is a mellow pup who is still figuring out his new digs and it does sound like Milo has had a lot on his plate this week.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I know you're worried Geri, but boy do I wish Kubrick was a bit more like Milo! He is a very energetic puppy when he's playing (about 40% of the day) and when I come home (he goes absolutely crazy). However, when he is done playing he is DONE. He will lay around and sleep the whole rest of the day. I think it's pretty normal for them to just lay around the majority of the time.

As for food, I would give him some more time. When Kubrick first arrived he would eat maybe 1/2 of each of his meals and then nothing. It was driving me crazy! And then, all of a sudden, it just fell into place and he will eat his food as fast as possible and then look for more! I think for the first week or so he was still getting used to the house and our schedule but now he knows it's food time and will just inhale his food so he can PLAY.

And I know this doesn't belong in this thread, but Kubrick just did this and I think it's so cute! He will eat his food for about 3 minutes and then he will run over to where I'm sitting on the couch, give my arm two licks and then go back to eating. He will do this another two times before he's done. It's like he's saying "Thank you mommy for this wonderful food!" 

It's also possible that Milo is just a mellow puppy so I wouldn't worry about it too much for at least another week or so. Let him get used to all the (wonderful) changes in his life!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri, that sounds like a lot for a puppy to go thru their first week home. I am sure he is just trying to adjust to everything. Keep an eye on the not eating, if it continues you might want to check with the vet, but I am sure that Milo is just a mello guy!!
Laurie


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

If he was just at the vet and got a clean bill of health, I wouldn't worry too much. It sounds like that's just his personality. My Nico, who's a little over 4 months, is a laid back guy. He has two frenetic periods each day (around noon and shortly before bedtime) that I call "Devil Dog time" when he plays RLH and gets a little nutty. The rest of the time, he's content to hang out. He'll play a bit, but it's not wild and crazy play. He hardly ever barks. He doesn't jump up and down. He sleeps a lot and lies on the couch with the kids. When he went to get groomed on Monday for the first time the groomer said he was very good and she was surprised it was his first time to the groomer since he was so laid back about it. He recently (within the last week or so) got very picky about his food whereas he was previously eating his kibble well. He's still perfectly happy to eat treats, he's just not into what he's supposed to be eating. It sounds like many many Havs do this. So I'd keep a watchful eye on Milo, but I wouldn't get all worried and I'd thank the lucky stars to have gotten a mellow dog that takes things in stride.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What is Milo's history? Did he get used to sleeping all day and then playing a lot at night? 

Each dog's personality is different. And it is possible he will liven up once he gets beyond all the changes he has been through lately.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Geri,

I know your feelings, I have really fallen for my dog also. I worry alot too. What I would suggest is you try to get Milo to eat with some kind of treat, like cooked chicken ( they love chicken ) alot of us get our dogs to eat by putting treats on their regular food.

And then maybe you would feel better to take Milo back to the vet and talk to him about your concerns. 

I can tell a funny vet store on us; Casper was coughing on and off a couple of hours one morning so we took him to the vet and Casper would not cough at all for the vet, totally stopped coughing. I think the vet thought we were a little crazy.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You could ask the vet for a blood panel just to be on the safe side... not sure at what age this is safe for but might be good for your mind.

My maltese had an umbilical hernia and she had it repaired when she was spayed. She was 6 months and that didn't really have much effect but it was slight. My vet said it was more cosmetic and told me he would fix it during her spay or to just leave it alone.

Also different puppies like humans have different natures. Maybe you just have a laid back guy or the real dog will show his personality in a few weeks! Dora is very laid back but then she goes thru running like crazy, fighting with toys, and wanting to play tug of war episodes that don't seem to end!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Now I feel like a fool. All of a sudden he started playing with one of his toys and he ate a good part of what was left of his dinner. I gave him a few of the freeze dried beef liver treats and he went nuts. He wanted more and more. That girl at work who told me something had to be wrong with him really frightened me. She said he might have a heart problem because puppies don't just lie around not barking like he does. Though I've had dogs almost all of my adult life, none of them were little ones and none like him.

I'll give it a day or two and see how he's doing but for tonight he seems much brighter . . . and it is true he's been through a lot in just a week. I'm so glad I have all of you to turn to. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I was going to ask if the girl at work was a dr. with x-ray vision! That's a pretty heavy diagnosis based on what you mentioned! I am glad to hear he is showing signs of a happy, peppy, paper shredding (has he shredded anything yet?) RLH, hav


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Geri,

Rufus goes to work with me and is ever so good at work. He has his own ex-pen there and mostly sleeps and lays around. He's very good aobut not barking unless there's food around--we're working on that! Everyone's commented on how good he is! We go home around lunchtime and have some play and then he still will nap a bit more. My boy likes to save up his really active time until evening. Once daddy is home from work the real RLH's begin and he will want to run and play. Rufus is only 4 1/2 months old and I already see a little change from his old excited puppy licky times in the morning to now he justs wants to lie next to us in bed and give two or three kisses. Isn't Milo about the same age? He sounds normal to me! Of course if you're ever worried about anything, be sure to talk with your vet about it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The funny thing is, I was thinking he's just so easy going and mellow, but when people start telling you it's not normal -- it's been quite a while since I had a puppy at all, and I've never had one of these charmers. The girl who dropped that bombshell on me has a yorkie. Now that I think about it, she speaks with authority on a number of subjects. I guess I just have to calm down and be grateful for who he is.

Strangely though, nobody in the office had ever heard of havanese and now many of them are talking about wanting one or telling friends and relatives about them.

Oh, and Christy, he is almost 6 months old (August 23rd).


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Geri..

I think Milo seems pretty normal.. even reminds me of Beamer...
Beamer is very relaxed and almost never barks.. and when he does it is a very high pitched yelp.. to funny..
He loves to play, BUT loves to sleep even more... i have to DRAG him out of his crate in the morning to go potty..
Perhaps consider getting a 2nd hav? Then youll see some action im sure!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

No wonder! Yorkies are so hyper and bark constantly! They are like little spazzes! By themselves, none of my guys bark. Put them together and they bark more. She is used to seeing her dog and havanese are not a hyper vocal dog like the yorkies.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Geri, I think your co-worker is only acquainted with yappy, hyper, little Yorkies. My mother-in-law had one and it was the worst dog I've ever met. 
Havanese are just different from other small breed dogs. That's why I got one. My dogsitter has a Bichon, and he's cute, but so much more hyper than my Hav, annoyingly so.

My Biscuit is mellow, rarely barks, and when he was a young puppy I used to worry a bit because he slept so much (plus slept through the night up to 10 hrs in his crate!). And sometimes he wouldn't eat. All normal for him. He had play periods,too, and RLH sessions, but didn't drive us nuts. He turned out to be the perfect match for an empty-nest couple.

Gosh Milo has had a HUGE week for a _person_, let alone a puppy!! Lots o' shlepping, everything new. He is probably totally exhausted and catching up. Puppies do need lots of sleep.

To reassure yourself, take him back to the vet, but likely he is fine. And try to relax and enjoy!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Geri,
Thank you for your post! _I had the same concerns_ when Rudy was about 14 weeks old. I went to one of our "exclusive" pet stores and the owner thought something was wrong with him because he was calm. She called it lethargic. Since she owned a pet store, i thought she knew what she was talking about. :lalala: (She does not know the Havanese) It made me worry. I called my breeder who re-assured me that it's the Havanese nature to be laid back. He was fine.

Of course, always side with caution and if you feel something maybe wrong, go with your gut and talk with your vet.

Milo is just the cutest thing ever!!! He looks like such a snuggler!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I agree that havanese are just different*

dogs. Your coworker is probably jealous! :biggrin1: Just kidding.

Winston is just over 4 months and very mellow with bursts of 'puppyness' thrown in. I LOVE that he BARELY barks and just calmly follows me around to crash at my feet.

MILO just needs to settle into his routine and all's good. You might also mix in some wet food with the dry food to help him get over his pickiness.

Trish


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think you should tell your co-worker that Havanese aren't hyper and yippy like Yorkies are! I know a few Yorkies, and honestly...I picked the Havanese for the more laid back nature, and less yippy! Kinda like me, minus the yippy part! ound:

Now that you mention it, I think Gucci is even more laid back at the office. Yes, she plays and has bouts of RLH, but she isn't a "hyper" dog by any means.

Relax, hon! I'm sure Milo is fine! It sounds like he's seen the doctor quite a few times recently for check ups and minor things.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They are all correct Geri. When you said YORKIE, it all became crystal clear. I am NOT a fan of Yorkies. I would describe the havanese as a laid back, calm but PLAYFUL breed. I would put the yorkie at the other end of the spectrum, being hyper and nervous with little dog complex. If someone is used to seeing that, of course they would think Milo has something wrong. This is why I love the havanese temperament!

I took Bella to a flea market and ran into a Yorkie. He was going nuts barking and trying to attack her. She just sat still in my arms looking at him like, "what's your problem little man?" She did not even flinch or bark back. 

Also, Scudder came to work with me Wed. and he did lounge by my feet while I was busy. He would have spurts of running around and just sniffing and getting into everything, but did lie around a lot. 
Come to think of it, I have been asked by several people if he was sick or just calm.

This is so great to be able to bounce your concerns off all these great people huh?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Linda,

Gucci does NOT like Yorkies! At all! lol

There is one in our Obedience Training class and one in our neighborhood...and they are both extremely hyper, yippee and just spastic! Gucci just looks at them like "what is your problem" and if they try to get close to her, she quickly moves away like "don't touch me, heathen!" LOL

The mom of the yorkie is always making comments like "Gucci is too good for you, son", "You are out of her league", etc. And everyone in class just laughs ound: She is WAY stuck up around Yorkies. hehe.

Oh and the Yorkie in the neighborhood, she actually growled and showed her teeth too last week! YIKES! I was like "Gucci, ladies don't DO that!" ound:

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Our neighbor has a Yorkie and Izzy wants to go over to "play" everytime she sees her outside. Once we get there and Nicky does her wild little dog thing, Izzy wants nothing to do with her! Actually, Izzy knows that if we go over to see Nicky, she will get to see the owner and that's really what she wants to do! She's really into people more than she is dogs. Yorkie's are really hyper compared to our Havanese, that's for sure....I have a hard time holding Nicky she's so wiggly...


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee at 7 months has already calmed down since we got him at 3 1/2 mos. He's our first dog and we wondered if there was anything wrong with him when he settled in and calmed down from that into everything puppy stage.

I agree about Yorkies. My sister has one and it is, nervous, yappy and nuts!

Your coworker missed the boat big time when she decided to get a Yorkie instead of a Hav!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love this forum!!! Geri, don't you feel so much better? Glad to hear Milo is getting used to his new digs.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I do feel better. This group is great! I say this as my little boy is curled up in his favorite spot in the office, having gone through his first office meeting, and delighting in picking up everyone's crumbs from the bagel and muffin breakfast, then having his little outing. We're off to an Open House now so we'll see how he does in that venue. So far, so good.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

You need to send them to a havanese show. I have never seen a group of dogs that are so calm and playful with each other. In a room full of dogs very few are barking. They can't be compared to any other breed.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, mine are the same way at work. When we first get there, they will play for a few mins., then they will lay down under the desk and sleep. They will get up if someone comes in to play with them, but they will sleep until it's time to leave. 

Today we went to the dog park and there was no one there. They ran around for a little while, then just laid down. Then they got up to chase a dog in the "big dog run" for about 2 mins. Then they laid down again. I think that's just what they do.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michele, I can say that when you came for the playdate, that your two are very mellow guys, I am sure they were a little nervous & didnt want to have you out of sight, but they were so calm, I was a little jealous!!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, they are pretty mellow. I guess our house is pretty mellow - no kids around, just us old folks. They do have their moments, like when we have to play hide and seek, after bath time RLH, or chasing them around the yard. :biggrin1: I think they were just a little shy. You could tell Shelby was more outgoing than Kodi, though. She was the one I had to chase out of your front yard.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I could tell that Kodi was def a mommas boy and very shy. I still cannot believe how tiny your two guys are!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

And I thought they were big until I saw all the other dogs. I was told that Shelby was going to be "on the big side". I don't know what they were comparing her to, but she's small. She is maybe 9.5" tall and weighs 10.5 lbs.
Yes, I have to admit that Kodi is a mama's boy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She actually looks a lot smaller than 10.5 lbs. wow - I am surprised.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It must be her coloring. Black makes you look thinner.:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How come it doesnt work for me??? haha


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

How come noone every posts about how calm Brady isound:. I know, he has a bit of a wild side:biggrin1:. Linda calls him Dennis the Menace. When we go hiking with her dogs, they always stay nice and clean, but not Brady. He comes out of hikes filthy and covered in burrs. Everytime!:frusty:. I do adore my wild child and he really is a good boy!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This is a fuuny thread to read! You guys are a hoot. 

Kara, 
That's so funny about the 2 yorkies. Scudder has a Yorkie in his handling class. This dog is totally out of control. He tries to attack every dog he comes into contact with. He barks, growls and strangles himself on his lead numerous times during that hour. It is almost humorous. Scudder won't go near him and just lies down and stares at him in disbelief. if the Yorkie is in front of us when we take the dogs around the ring, Scudder always stops short. It is pretty funny. 

Karen,
My guys got pretty messy today on the hike, don't feel too bad!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hmmm....I have never heard of an over-mellow Hav. Usually it takes abot 4.5 seconds to get Radar in a frenzy. All I have to say is "wanna go for a walk?". Radar goes freaky. My Wife told me he brought her the lead the other day when we took him for his walk in the morning. He came to her and he had it in his mouth with the harness attahced to it...too sweet. I really hope that Milo is ok and that he gets better....not sure what it could be.

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, that is too funny! I dont remember Brady being "crazy" but he seems to really love to have fun, meet people and other dogs!! - and YES he is so well behaved!!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

One thing I know for sure every dog is different ..
I was very anxious in the beginning when I got Cosmo after what I had been through with Asta .. I know that did not help him in adjusting in the beginning ..
I really wanted another Havanese but I really did not trust many vets as I did not feel they understood the breed .. These dogs are just so unique and unusual and I am sure that is why we are all chatting on this forum trying to understand them and support one another .
Cosmo is very different from Ahnold . Cosmo is very different from Tulip ( Female ) Cosmo and Ahnold are both black in color but similar - no way personality wise very different .. They sure loook cute when they run and do their little hops & flying leaps however .
Tulip has always been very mellow and very much a princess and a Mommy's girl .. She is very bright and adorable but she looks like she has Bichon gene in her .. 
Cosmo is very rough & tumble and it is amazing to see how much more trusting he has become the past few months . As a young puppy he was always a little tenative and shy and he would bark to show everyone he was a big guy .. He did not really like men and now he loves them and seeks them out .. Go figure !!
It sounds like your puppy is normal . There is a period of adjustment with every new dog .
Ahnold is so different now than when I first brought him home. He finally trusts us and I think he knows he is here to stay ..
As to Yorkies it is a different breed - a terrier .. I think they are very cute but it can be a difficult breed and they do have health issues as well .. 
I think the person who posted there might be some jeaousy involved may be right .. 
It sounds like you are a great Mom and things will only get better ..


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*I'M starting to get scared*

When I first brought Racquet home he was very very quiet for the first few weeks. I would have him sit on the couch at night and tell him stay and he would not move. Well, after a few weeks we had a ball of fire on our hands. He is so playful and a real handful, so don't worry. I think there is a adjustment period when they leave home without their littermates, etc.
Enjoy this time...he may change like our Racquet.
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm grateful things are o.k. with Milo and that you're feeling better, Geri. That's good. 

It's funny because when we first got Sammy, at 7.5 months from a mutual acquaintance, he was SO much calmer than Ricky that I was wondering if he was o.k.! lol Ricky has his calm moments, but he's active and barky and will jump up to investigate everything and anything. sigh....... He can nap all day, but he's still a little edgy sometimes and will bark if he hears a leaf fall outdoors!

Sammy is a little nervous, but he only growls/barks when people come into the house or he corners one of our cats somewhere in the house. 

Such action at our house!! lol I wish they were a little quieter sometimes, but then I'd miss their playfulness and wonder if they're o.k. !!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Pirelli did not get very hyper until she was 4 yrs old and I got another Havanese that she actually enjoyed playing with. Until then she just layed in my lap or on the couch...

Erin


----------

